# Which material (Zinc alloy/Aluminium alloy/Stainless steel) is the best?



## kenny1999 (Aug 17, 2019)

Which material (Zinc alloy / Aluminium alloy / Stainless steel ) is the best
for kitchen cupboard handle in terms of durability and not easy getting scratched and falling paint


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> Which material (Zinc alloy / Aluminium alloy / Stainless steel ) is the best
> for kitchen cupboard handle in terms of durability and not easy getting scratched and falling paint



Ummm, just to make sure I am properly understanding the question, are we talking about the the handles on a kitchen cabinet door/drawer? 

If so, I went with what I liked the looks of, and they are black painted/powder coated metal of some kind. They are 18 years old, and look like new. They don't get any abuse, so I am not surprised that they still look good. 

Unless you use something like real silver, that can tarnish, your handles and knobs should look god as long as the cabinets last. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2019)

I have cabinet hardware that is called "Brushed Nickel" I have no idea what metal it's really made of. I expect it to look the same 20 years from now.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 17, 2019)

They're all good, for the most part, including wooden hardware.    Just get the ones that fit your budget and go aesthetically with the rest of your kitchen.
We have plastic ball handles on our cabinets, installed back in the 70's.


----------



## kenny1999 (Aug 17, 2019)

I finally got a couple of cupbaord handles made of "pure copper"

I don't if they are true or lying. They said I should just clean with dry or wet towel without using any kind of cleaning agent

Any comment?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 17, 2019)

I've always loved copper!  I'm sure that those handles are not made of pure copper, and you wouldn't want them to be!  They would tarnish in front of your eyes, after polishing them.  Almost all  alloys these days are fairly non-reactive, so they don't need constant care, but still look like copper.


----------

